# LMU or Chapman? Writing for the screen/screenwriting.



## BelRay

I’m coming from a theater/playwriting background and looking for a screenwriting program to develop skills further and hopefully lead to future employment in the industry. Stuck between LMU and Chapman. Would love any input.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

BelRay said:


> I’m coming from a theater/playwriting background and looking for a screenwriting program to develop skills further and hopefully lead to future employment in the industry. Stuck between LMU and Chapman. Would love any input.


I'm not sure about the screenwriting legacy for either school, but judging from alumni I would say Chapman. One thing to also consider is proximity to industry/LA and how important that may or may not be to you. Chapman is in OC and while it's not far from LA proper, the traffic here is pretty awful and if you get an internship at any point it will most likely be in LA and that's something to consider with your commute. From what I've gathered from LMU students is that the programs are really diverse and they feel very supported. It's also in LA with very good connections to the industry itself. Just things that I would consider if I were moving here, hope this helps.


----------

